
N1 – The extensible, open source mail client - dhruvbhatia
https://nylas.com/N1
======
mlkmt
I see a lot of potential in open sourcing a modern and beautiful mail client,
but the requirement of using a mail middleware (centralized or self-hosted) is
a deal breaker for me.

